# Abridged Definition of WW2



## comiso90 (Jul 22, 2009)

*World War II *

Germany invades Czechoslovakia.
Britain France tell them to stop that bullshit.
Germany invades Poland.
(Russia also invades Poland from the other side: everybody forgets this.)
Britain France declare war. This is the 'official' kick-off.
Italy, Bulgaria, Hungary, Romania all join the German side. (Everybody forgets the last three.)
Axis forces go through Europe like vindaloo through a colostomy.
Nazis exterminate Jews, gays, gypsies, the disabled. (everybody remembers the jews but forgets the rest.)
UK holds out.
Russia the USA don't do sh!t.
Entire divisions of Danish, Belgian, Dutch, Norwegian, French Serbian volunteers join the Axis armies SS. (everybody forgets this to listen to them now, they were all in the ****ing resistance, which must have been MASSIVE.)
Axis forces invade Russia. Suddenly the Russians don't think it's funny any more.
Japan joins the Axis bombs Pearl Harbor.
Suddenly the US doesn't think it's funny any more.
The USA tools up the world, 'cause it's got more factories than everybody else put together, they're out of bomber range.
Axis runs out of steam in Russia, cause Russia's enormous bloody freezing.
Allies invade on D-Day... 5 landings: 2 British, 2 American, 1 Canadian. (everybody forgets the Canadians.)
Hitler ends up smouldering in a ditch. Russians find the body confirm he only had one ball. Seriously.
The US decides invading stuff is a pain in the ass and invents the atom bomb instead. Drops two buckets 'o sunshine on Japan.
Russians steal half of Europe.
UK's spent almost every penny it had.
US starts telling everybody how it was all about them, 64 years later is still doing so.

_"Some of the World War II guys in 'Call of Duty' have, like, foreign accents... what's up with that?" _

Urban Dictionary: World War II

.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 23, 2009)

Yep....that pretty much sums it up in a nutshell!


----------



## Condora (Jul 23, 2009)

You forgot a couple of things:

Japan invades half of China, and creates a puppet-state named Manchuoko (nobody but the chinese remember that).
Germany did not invade Czechoslovakia, part it was given to them by France and Britain, and Czechoslovakia was split - as it is today -, in Chech and Slovakian republics. The british PM arrived from Munich waving the Treaty, and claiming he had avoided a war (nobody mentions this much).
THEN Germany invaded what was left...

By the way, IF Czechoslovakia was still intact, maybe the germans had not been able to fight France, Britain AND Czechoslovakia. Divide and conquer...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2009)

Works for me, Comiso 

MM


----------



## renrich (Aug 1, 2009)

Yep, pretty good but many say the war began in 1937 when China was invaded by Japan. That has mostly been forgotten.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Aug 9, 2009)

This is great, just one more thing. 

Italy invades Ethiopia in 1935. Everybody seems to forget this.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> This is great, just one more thing.
> 
> Italy invades Ethiopia in 1935. Everybody seems to forget this.


I remebered that the main reason the Germans were in Africa was to help the Italians with their campaign there.
I didn't remeber that the Italians had invaded in 1935.

I found this timeline and video.
The video was taken in1960.
Ethiopia invaded by Mussolini
Newsreel


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2009)

One more....

Finland is TOTALLY forgotten about - everyone thinks its Norway or Sweden anyhow.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 9, 2009)

It's suprising how much people don't know about the two World War's

I remember in my World History class where one girl asked the teacher why it was called World War 2, because there wasn't even a World War 1 when on the first day my teacher asked for any history questions we might have before we actually started going through material 

She also argued with my teacher that Germany, Japan, America and Britian were the only countries involved in the war when we discussed the Russian and Italian contributions... I just had to laugh, but then my history teacher also told us that the Battle of Midway occured in 1944


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2009)

Italy also invaded Greece, then got their buts kicked and Germany had to step in and help.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Aug 9, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> It's suprising how much people don't know about the two World War's
> 
> I remember in my World History class where one girl asked the teacher why it was called World War 2, because there wasn't even a World War 1 when on the first day my teacher asked for any history questions we might have before we actually started going through material
> 
> She also argued with my teacher that Germany, Japan, America and Britian were the only countries involved in the war when we discussed the Russian and Italian contributions... I just had to laugh, but then my history teacher also told us that the Battle of Midway occured in 1944



Wow, where the hell did your teacher get his degree?


----------



## Condora (Aug 10, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> It's suprising how much people don't know about the two World War's
> 
> I remember in my World History class where one girl asked the teacher why it was called World War 2, because there wasn't even a World War 1 when on the first day my teacher asked for any history questions we might have before we actually started going through material
> 
> She also argued with my teacher that Germany, Japan, America and Britian were the only countries involved in the war when we discussed the Russian and Italian contributions... I just had to laugh, but then my history teacher also told us that the Battle of Midway occured in 1944



Trouble is, they usually don't know much about all else, too.
I would understand if someone didn't have facts right on the wars, because I have to understand they may not be interested on the subject. I know some people that only know they occurred, and aproximate dates, because that's not their thing. But if you want some data on Art, they can give off-hand you a full explanation on the mutual art influence between ancient greeks and egyptians.

Now, when someone asked me the other day "why do the military use such an ugly green, instead of a more pleasant color?", that someone clearly has switched off the brain cells.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Wow, where the hell did your teacher get his degree?



I have no clue, it was quite disappointing, I let him know of his slight mistake after class


----------

